# Girlfriends First Buck



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice Rack ya got there KC.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Nice shootin, good lookin buck


----------



## BlueDuck (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice buck. Congrats.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Congrats. And your really lucky if you have a girlfriend who likes to hunt.


----------

